# Is the 722 HDMI CEC compliant?



## johnm304 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a new TV coming in a few days, and I deciced to have the TV professionally wall-mounted. At the electronics store, the sales rep said that they would be able to do a much cleaner installation if I had HDMI-CEC compliant components. My understanding is that CEC allows the TV to control the components attached to it, which would allow me to place components in a descret location. 

I've been able to dig up CEC info on my other components (an AV reciver and a DVD player), but I can't seem to find any reference to the VIP722. 

Has anyone out there tried to control a VIP722 via HDMI-CEC?

By the way, I did ask Dish Tech support, but I ended up spending more time explaining what CEC was... 

Thanks,
John


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

No it isn't. You can use an RF remote to control it.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

The idiots on the phone at dish, know very little. Dish, does not take the time out to educate them the proper way. My last 6 telephone calls, as like you had to, I was teacher and they were my student. Its pretty sad, when the caller knows more then the person working! 

As for your question, I have a Logitech Harmony One remote. It has the proper items you need to control every, if not all, devices including home automation.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, in defense of the CSRs ( it is kind of hard to defend them normally) this isn't a common question. I think this is the first time I have seen this asked in the 6 months or so I've been on these forums. For uncommon issues it really needs to be raised to tier 2 support.


----------



## Hayden_x (Mar 11, 2008)

Something is serioulsy wrong with the 722 HDMI protocol. 
I have a Sony 52XBR5 with a Sony receiver 5300ES and the CEC woks perfectly betwen them(Sony calls it theater sync) But when I plugged my 722 which I got the other day it just doesnt work. In fact it messes up the other two devices. I had to downgraded to component for the 722 . I don't think dish uses HDMI 1.3a.
I haven't tried with other non Sony devices but I am almost certain it is the 722.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

1.3a was only released Nov. 2006. The 622/722 was designed a long time before that. As you will find, the HDMI spec is a moving target and many devices don't play nice with each other. 
HDMI 1.2 - Aug '05
HDMI 1.2a - Dec. '05
HDMI 1.3 - Jun '06
HDMI 1.3a - Nov. '06
HDMI 1.3b - Oct. '07


----------



## Hayden_x (Mar 11, 2008)

I need to correct myself it was 1.2a a that specified the new CEC commands. My PS3 is HDMI 1.3 and does not support CEC but it can coexist with the other devices. Rumor has it that PS3 will add CEC thru fw update soon. I hope dish can do the same to the 722 but for now I am stuck with component.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Hayden_x said:


> Something is serioulsy wrong with the 722 HDMI protocol.
> I have a Sony 52XBR5 with a Sony receiver 5300ES and the CEC woks perfectly betwen them(Sony calls it theater sync) But when I plugged my 722 which I got the other day it just doesnt work. In fact it messes up the other two devices. I had to downgraded to component for the 722 . I don't think dish uses HDMI 1.3a.
> I haven't tried with other non Sony devices but I am almost certain it is the 722.


This is something I noticed a few months ago. The 622/722 doesn't support CEC, but it also doesn't leave the CEC signal line alone. It basically holds it in one state, which prevents other devices from transmitting. It's possible that this is hardwired, but it's also possible that it could be programmable, so maybe they can fix it.

If you're feeling very ambitious, you could cut the CEC signal line on the connector going to the 622, it's pin 13. (I did say very ambitious)


----------



## GiBi (Dec 10, 2007)

I've noticed this as well. I have a Sony 52XBR4, Sony S500 BluRay and an Onkyo SR875 AVR all in the mix with the Dish 722. Other than the 722, they're all CEC compliant and the control works very well WITHOUT the 722 connected. As soon as I connect the 722, CEC control gets disabled.

wje is most likely correct in stating that the 722 is doing something with pin 13 but I don't feel that ambiitious to cut it  . I've emailed Dish about this issue and got the standard "we're looking into it" response.

Has anyone else contacted Dish about this issue?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm adding this to the EKB 722 Software page. Has anyone noticed the problem prior to a few months ago, and was there ever a time the 622 or 722 did not interfere with CEC?


----------

